# Alpine 3218 9-Band EQ Equalizer With Built In 40x2 Watt Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My EQ for sale 

Old School Alpine 3218 9 Band EQ Equalizer with Built in 40x2 Watt Amplifier Amp | eBay


----------

